# Just a suggestion for those who need a two-bedroom at DVC



## JudyS (Nov 10, 2015)

The issue of needing (or at least wanting) a two-bedroom DVC exchange comes up fairly often. Unfortunately, DVC has been depositing only one-bedrooms for a long time. Since DVC has a surplus of one-bedrooms relative to other units, this may continue indefinitely.

DVC has no one-bedrooms that connect together. So, you can't get two connecting one-bedrooms through DVC, either. If a one-bedroom connects to another room, that room will be a studio. And, Disney has not been depositing studios into RCI lately. 

However, it is possible to get a one-bedroom through RCI, rent a studio directly from Disney or from a DVC owner, and then have Disney "link" the reservations so that you get a two-bedroom lock-off. Disney can't guarantee they can link the rooms, but if you are booking at Saratoga Springs and request in advance, the odds are excellent that they can do this. Probably the worst case scenario is you would have to move to different rooms after one night in order to get a two-bedroom lock-off.

In terms of renting the Saratoga Springsstudio as cheaply as possible, I have an idea and I'd like to know whether people think it will work well. Go to www.mousesavers.com for possible discounts on cash reservations at Saratoga Springs. Book your studio directly from Disney, making sure you get a reservation you can cancel. (It is better to get a "room only" reservation -- see Mousesavers for details.) Then, around 60 days out, contact www.dvcrequest.com and say you are interested in a last-minute discount on a studio at SSR. There is no guarantee your dates will be available, but if it is not a holiday period, I think the odds are pretty good. If you can get the studio through www.dvcrequest.com, then cancel the studio reserved through Disney. 

You can also just rent the studio from www.dvcrequest.com in the first place, more than 60 days out. This should be cheaper than renting directly from Disney, but it will cost more than a last-minute rental from www.dvcrequest.com. 

It is also possible to rent DVC studios from private owners at the DVC rent/trade board at www.disboards.com. This is cheaper than the rentals at www.dvcrequest.com but not as safe and convenient.


----------



## Myxdvz (Nov 10, 2015)

I've actually been mulling this option as a strategy.  I guess I'm at an advantage since I own DVC, but if the 1 BR trend continues, I was thinking I could maximize my DVC points by booking a Studio via DVC/MS, and then put a 1 BR in my OGS and hope that I match at the same resort, and can link.

It's a LOT of ifs/buts and would only maybe work if one books OKW/SSR.  Any other DVC resort and I'm not sure if the dates will work out late in the game (the matches normally come about 5 months so the 7 month window is gone).


----------



## JudyS (Nov 10, 2015)

Myxdvz said:


> I've actually been mulling this option as a strategy.  I guess I'm at an advantage since I own DVC, but if the 1 BR trend continues, I was thinking I could maximize my DVC points by booking a Studio via DVC/MS, and then put a 1 BR in my OGS and hope that I match at the same resort, and can link.
> 
> It's a LOT of ifs/buts and would only maybe work if one books OKW/SSR.  Any other DVC resort and I'm not sure if the dates will work out late in the game (the matches normally come about 5 months so the 7 month window is gone).


This would probably work best at SSR. For non-peak periods, I think your odds of doing this at SSR are very good.

If SSR is acceptable to you but you prefer OKW, you could use your DVC ownership to make a studio reservation at both SSR and OKW. Then, if your RCI OGS matches to OKW, you would cancel your SSR reservation. (Getting your OGS to match to a DVC resort other than SSR also requires some strategy, but those strategies get discussed here a lot.) 

I don't think I'd even try this at any other Orlando DVC resort, unless you have enough DVC points to book studios at several different resorts. Boardwalk would be the next mostly likely resort where this strategy might work, because all the two-bedrooms are lock-offs. You would need the DVC studio reservation to be in a garden/water view. The other resorts are probably hopeless for this strategy, either because they don't get deposited into RCI or because they have too many different view categories. 

For those who don't speak "acronymese", DVC = Disney's Vacation Club, SSR = Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort, OKW = Disney's Old Key West Resort, and OGS is OnGoing Search.


----------



## elaine (Nov 10, 2015)

this is going to be my strategy, as well. I also own at DVC and will book a studio to supplement a 1BR next time.


----------



## Myxdvz (Nov 10, 2015)

If I had enough points, i would book a 2 BR DVC directly 

When we bought DVC, we only had 3 kids, and we thought we were done. So we only have enough points for a 1BR.  Now, with 4 kids, we don't have enough points for a 2 BR week, unless we bank/borrow.


----------



## icydog (Nov 17, 2015)

I did this in the olden days when DVC traded with II. I got a one bdrm at DWV and then reserved a studio for my daughter using points. They put the two reservations together to make a two bedroom.


----------



## ziravan (Nov 17, 2015)

You have to create an account and be logged in at Disboards to see the rent/trade board. Another option is that mouseowners.com also has a rent/trade forum.

In either case, find a renter with an extensive posting history. Veterans posters aren't going to ruin their relationship with the board over a rental.

You don't know what you get with newbies (says the newbie to this board).

I've both rented points and rented out points. I personally recommend using an individual owner. If you need to change plans later, a broker won't work with you. Most individuals will.


----------

